

How does your day look like? - ericthegoodking

Do you mind sharing what you do from monday to sunday?
======
2810
Mon - Fri (wake up, bath, go to work, code, lunch, code, go back home, eat &
watch movies/drama/code, bath, code/read, sleep)

Sat - Sun (wake up, bath, breakfast, code, lunch, code, night out/code, sleep)

~~~
jordsmi
Sounds about right.

